# VPS Help



## Bilal Elayan (Nov 13, 2017)

Hello, everyone. Happy to be on the forum!

I've just begun trying to get into VPS hosting recently, and getting my head around it slowly, but more and more keeps popping up. I've been using shared hosting until now.

My question is I'm unsure if I'm doing things right, so general directions would reeeeallly be appreciated.

My goals:

Start hosting multiple websites on a single VPS
Setup an Email client
What I've done so far:

Using OVH for the VPS service

Setup WAMP
Setup PHPMyAdmin

Set up users with key access
Able to connect with FileZilla
What I need to do, but am unsure of:

Setting up a DNS/Nameserver

Setting up a mail server

Apologies if the post is lengthy, but this is what I'm unsure about. The reason I'm unsure is because i'm going about this without any knowledge, so i'm worried I may have security risks or what not in the future.

So my question is, in the general sense am I on the right track? And if so, any advice on setting up the DNS, nameserver and mail server? Any security risks I need to be aware of for handling it myself? And what should my next steps be if I want to host multiple websites on a single VPS node (I think it's called a node?).

And thanks a lot for any replies.


----------



## web-project (Nov 16, 2017)

Bilal Elayan said:


> So my question is, in the general sense am I on the right track?



you are on right track



Bilal Elayan said:


> Any security risks I need to be aware of for handling it myself?



You need to know how troubleshoot the issues, don't forget to install the firewall and setup secure rules.



Bilal Elayan said:


> And if so, any advice on setting up the DNS, nameserver and mail server?



Google for it, as plenty tutorials how to setup Bind and mail server.


----------



## Bilal Elayan (Nov 16, 2017)

Thank you very much for the reply. I've somewhat figured the DNS stuff now. Basically I needed a nameserver.

I'm stuck now on the mail server though. I have an email up that works on roundcube, but it isn't working on any email clients (i use Thunderbird). I ended up using ISPConfig 3 to set up the email account.


----------



## web-project (Nov 17, 2017)

Bilal Elayan said:


> Basically I needed a nameserver.


using BIND and your domain name registrar you will be able to create nameservers.


----------



## Bilal Elayan (Nov 17, 2017)

web-project said:


> using BIND and your domain name registrar you will be able to create nameservers.


Sorry I'm a bit of a beginner, but wait... I can just make up any nameserver names I want when configuring bind then use them at Namecheap (where I buy domains from)? That's crazy cool if that's the case.

I can't seem to figure out what IMAP and SMTP servers/ports I should be using with Thunderbird when setting up emails using ISPConfig 3 either. I'm thinking of doing a complete reinstall and following this tutorial soon:
https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/perfect-server-ubuntu-with-nginx-and-ispconfig-3/


----------



## web-project (Nov 17, 2017)

you can create a private nameservers, see tutorial:
http://docs.ispconfig.org/dns-basics/
https://www.namecheap.com/support/k...-set-up-private-nameservers-reseller-packages


----------



## Bilal Elayan (Nov 19, 2017)

web-project said:


> you can create a private nameservers, see tutorial:
> http://docs.ispconfig.org/dns-basics/
> https://www.namecheap.com/support/k...-set-up-private-nameservers-reseller-packages



Thank you very much for those links, they helped a lot. And I got it set up now!
I followed the instructions, then waited 2 days and it was working fine. Thanks a lot!


----------



## web-project (Nov 20, 2017)

Great to hear that your solution is working without issues!


----------



## Bilal Elayan (Nov 27, 2017)

Sorry to get back again, but I am struggling now with DKIM records on ISPConfig 3.
I'm able to create private and public keys, but ISPConfig 3 isn't allowing me to add them as a record. The text boxes are greyed out, can't write anything:


----------



## web-project (Nov 27, 2017)

you do have a few options:
https://www.faqforge.com/linux/how-to-enable-dkim-email-signatures-in-amavisd-new-and-ispconfig-3/
https://www.howtoforge.com/community/threads/domain-key-and-dkim-in-ispconfig-without-amavis.66631/


----------

